
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (October 2013) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER, your location and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
leknarf
SEEKING FREELANCERS - NYC or Bay Area preferred - Remote is okay

Lambda is a talent agency for freelance developers and designers. We help you
find clients, negotiate for higher rates, and take care of the business side
of freelancing.

    
    
      - Exceptional talent only: $100/hr minimum rate.
      - No recruiters or spam. We're developers too and we only match consultants with projects that fit their expertise and interest.
      - Serious clients only: Wanna hear about a disruptive social network for cats that "just needs a coder"? Neither do we.
    

If that's appealing, you can read more and sign up at:
[http://getlambda.com/](http://getlambda.com/)

Freelancers with side projects or startups are especially welcome!

~~~
RDDavies
I emailed out the last time this was posted, and haven't heard anything back
other than "we'll reach out to you soon".

~~~
Mutinix
I signed up on the website last month and haven't received a reply either. It
would be good to know if it's a yes, a no or a maybe.

~~~
leknarf
Apologies to both of you!

If I haven't gotten back to you, then you're on our waitlist. I've been
scheduling interviews with folks on the waitlist as quickly as possible, but
we're actually getting applicants faster than I can respond to them. We're
working on streamlining the process and are getting faster at it each week.

~~~
inklesspen
I had the same experience. I understand if this is hard to do, but from my
perspective it would help if I can expect to hear back from you in a few days,
a few weeks, or a few months.

------
lsc
SEEKING WORK - Silicon Valley or Remote

Prgmr.com is a small company that primarily rents virtual private servers[1]
We owe our customers upgrades, thus... we really need quite a lot of ram.
Around five terabytes of reg. ecc ddr3, to be exact. And some servers and hard
drives, too, of course.

I think the quickest way to obtain the aformentioned capital goods is to rent
myself out as a sysadmin.

I'm valuing myself at no less than $100/hr, but I'm okay with flat-rate jobs,
too. Hell, for a monthly retainer, I'll put your site on my pager. For a
larger monthly retainer, I'll make a live copy of your site and host it on my
hardware.

Me? I have more than a decade of systems administration experience. I wrote a
book about xen[2] Most of my experience is with Linux, but I also have many
years of FreeBSD. (now, a lot of that was FreeBSD 4, 5, and 6, but hey, I was
using VIMAGE/Jails back in the freebsd 4 days; a lot of this stuff is still
relevant.)

I'm an especially good choice if you want to own your own hardware; I've got
lots of experience dealing with a lot of physical servers. I have seen...
about every problem with pxe that can occur. My networking skills are also
pretty okay; I can handle most reasonable BGP configurations.

Prgmr.com has 3 full-time employees, counting myself, and a handful of
contractors. Most of them are remote. If you need their skillsets, we can talk
about that, too, but I'm primarily looking to rent myself out.

In a perfect world, work would slowly ramp-up over a month or so, and I'd have
a good 30 hours a week starting next month, for the next half year or so, But,
I'm flexible. I just need my ram.

[1][http://prgmr.com/xen](http://prgmr.com/xen)

[2][http://nostarch.com/xen.htm](http://nostarch.com/xen.htm)

~~~
GalacticDomin8r
> but hey, I was using VIMAGE/Jails back in the freebsd 4 days;

Yeah, sure you were.
[http://www.freebsd.org/releases/8.0R/relnotes.html](http://www.freebsd.org/releases/8.0R/relnotes.html)

~~~
lsc
Remember that technology exists, usually for some time, and often in a
completely usable state before it makes it to RELENG.

[http://2002.eurobsdcon.org/papers/zec_presentation.pdf](http://2002.eurobsdcon.org/papers/zec_presentation.pdf)

Hell, you can even still download the freebsd 4 patch from archive.org:

[http://web.archive.org/web/20030523110842/http://www.tel.fer...](http://web.archive.org/web/20030523110842/http://www.tel.fer.hr/zec/BSD/vimage/index.html)

It's all over mailing archives from that era, too.

I mean, I'm not saying I'm a kernel programmer... but I'm not an idiot; I can
apply out of tree patches.

------
Kliment
SEEKING WORK - Remote preferred, onsite possible, based in Cologne, Germany

I do custom electronics (including firmware and control software), robotics,
and mechanics, using 3d printing for rapid iterative hardware development. I
can take an idea to a prototype in record time, and help you turn the
prototype into a product or custom automation solution.

I also do custom workshops to teach you to build and use a 3d printer, and to
do iterative mechanical design using one. I'll also happily teach electronic
design and prototyping.

I have a very strong preference for open source work, and that is reflected in
my rates. If you want to contact me, I can be reached on freenode IRC (name is
Kliment, I am usually to be found in the #reprap channel) and by email using
klimentat 0xfb.com (yes, that's a zero)

------
kleinsch
SEEKING WORK - SF Bay Area - Remote or Local - Long or Short Term Projects

I'm an expert at creating APIs and building client applications (browser-based
and mobile apps) powered by APIs.

API Development - I've designed, built, and scaled APIs for many different
application profiles, from large complex data models, event subscription
architecture, high transaction volume (25K requests/second), to simple REST
APIs. I have a good amount of experience analyzing data models and use cases
to determine API structure, architecture, and recommended implementation. I
know the ins and outs of REST vs RPC, JSON vs XML, and hypermedia vs
traditional. I've implemented APIs using Rails, Node.js, and Java platforms.
Bottom line - if you need an API developed, I can take you through the process
from start to finish.

Single-Page JS App Development - I've led development on multiple single-page
JavaScript apps in both desktop and mobile environments. I have significant
JavaScript experience and have built full applications from scratch using
Backbone.js and Ember.js. Recently I've been working with Balanced Payments to
build a web interface for their payments platform using Ember.js. The whole
project is open source - check it out! [https://github.com/balanced/balanced-
dashboard](https://github.com/balanced/balanced-dashboard)

Mobile App Development - I've deployed multiple apps across iOS and Android
platforms for phones and tablets. I'm experienced in both native (iOS,
Android) and mobile cross-platform HTML (Sencha Touch, JQuery Mobile)
development.

Traditional Web Development - While I've spent most of my time lately working
on APIs and API-driven apps, I also have ten years of experience doing
traditional server-side web development. If you need a Rails or Java
generalist to build a product, augment your team or maintain existing code,
get in touch!

nick@rasslingcats.com

[http://www.rasslingcats.com](http://www.rasslingcats.com)

[http://www.kleinsch.com](http://www.kleinsch.com)

------
ryanto
SEEKING WORK

Ryan Toronto - New York City and Remote

I'm a consultant from NYC interested solving business problems with the right
technologies and processes. I have 15 years of experience in a large number of
spaces. I enjoy ideas and practices from Agile and Lean Startup. In the past
I've co-founded a successful startup and lead small development teams.

Backend: Ruby on Rails, Node, PHP

Front End: Ember.JS, Backbone, jQuery, Bootstrap, Foundation, SCSS

Ops: AWS/EC2, Heroku, Apache, Nginx, Postgres, MySQL, Redis

Architecture: Full stack, API design, SOA

I'm available for both development and training.

Feel free to email me ryanto@gmail.com or visit my website for more
information: [http://codingvalue.com/](http://codingvalue.com/)

------
rk0567
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm a full-stack web developer.

I love building MVPs, so if you have an idea, then I can build a MVP for you.

My skills : Ruby, Rails, HTML5, CSS3/Sass, jQuery/CoffeeScript, Bootstrap,
VPS/AWS/S3/Linux, SEO/Inbound Marketing.

Get in touch : ramesh @ rameshjha.com.

Checkout my blog ([http://blog.sudobits.com](http://blog.sudobits.com),
[http://rameshjha.com](http://rameshjha.com)) and github profile
[https://github.com/rkjha](https://github.com/rkjha)

------
soupangel
SEEKING WORK - UK West Midlands; remotely worldwide, or onsite in London,
Birmingham, Bath, Bristol, Oxford.

Android and iOS developer, experienced (4+ year), with availability starting
mid-October. Have worked with a wide range of international clients;
specialise in creating native apps for either or both platforms. Full
portfolio at [http://www.northhillapps.com](http://www.northhillapps.com) or
LinkedIn [http://lnkd.in/bsDVcp3](http://lnkd.in/bsDVcp3)

------
cool-RR
SEEKING WORK - Remote only. (Based in Tel-Aviv.)

My name is Ram Rachum, and I’m a freelance software developer. I help
businesses solve their problems using software, mostly by developing web-based
applications.

I work mainly in Python and Django.

On the technical level, it’s my responsibility to have high problem-solving
skills; to design a good architecture for each project I work on; to implement
that architecture quickly and effectively; and to be experienced with the
languages and frameworks that I’m using, so when a problem comes up, I don’t
have to spend 2 hours to research and solve it but rather just 5 minutes,
because I’ve seen that problem dozen of times before.

On the project-management level, it’s my responsibility to communicate clearly
and honestly with the client and my collaborators on the project; to
understand exactly what the client wants to build as we plan together how to
build it; to always keep the client updated about progress; to have an owner
mentality and make decisions with the best interest of the client in mind; to
own up to mistakes when they happen; and to always get feedback as early as
possible from the client and from the users, so we know we’re not wasting time
going into blind alleys, and we’re spending time only on features that the
users are happy with.

My email is ram@rachum.com . Send me an email and say hello.

More details about me: [http://ram.rachum.com/cv/](http://ram.rachum.com/cv/)

------
awdyson
SEEKING WORK - Boston, MA - Remote OK

Languages: ● JavaScript ● HTML5 ● CSS3 ● LESS & SASS ● Perl ● Ruby ● Python ●
Java Frameworks: ● jQuery & jQuery UI ● Angular & Angular UI ● Node.js ●
Flatiron ● Express ● Twitter Bootstrap ● Mojolicious ● Rails ● Backbone

I'm a web application engineer with experience building elegant user
experience and developing full-stack. As the lone "front-end guy" at a
physician search start-up, I... \- refactored a codebase written piecemeal by
contractors, \- helped layout and then built mock ups from our designer, \-
architected and implemented a very complex, albeit user friendly, interface,
\- redesigned an internal API for greater usability, \- supported the
expansion of features across an array of browsers, \- and contributed as an
early member of the team, including design decisions (visual and structural)
and business approaches. As a contractor for several larger companies, I... \-
wrangled with quite a few standard and custom front-ends, scraping partner
sites for QA purposes, \- designed a framework for rapidly generating scrapers
via a headless browser, \- for a meta search, created custom adapters between
the APIs of my client and their partners, \- and rebuilt the front-end of a
travel search site using modern, client-side frameworking.

gmail: awdyson

------
kiwidrew
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE / can travel worldwide

Do you need a PostgreSQL expert? I'm an experienced Postgres developer looking
for new projects to work on. I can diagnose performance issues, optimize SQL
queries, implement custom datatypes, develop stored procedures, and design &
implement extensions (in C). I also have plenty of experience with libpq,
ECPG, and the psycopg2 Python bindings. A sample of my current and past
projects:

[http://code.malloclabs.com/pg_schema_triggers](http://code.malloclabs.com/pg_schema_triggers)
\- Triggers for schema change events, using 9.3's new CREATE EVENT TRIGGER
infrastructure. Support for CREATE/ALTER/DROP of relations, ADD/ALTER/DROP of
columns, and ENABLE/DISABLE of triggers. __[Work-in-progress] __

[http://code.malloclabs.com/pg_image](http://code.malloclabs.com/pg_image) \-
IMAGE datatype for storing and manipulating JPEG and PNG images directly in
the database.

[http://code.kiwidrew.com/pgiata](http://code.kiwidrew.com/pgiata) \-
AIRLINE_CODE, AIRPORT_CODE, and other IATA-defined airline datatypes. Designed
as part of an airline ticket searching system.

No issue or feature request is too small. Interested? Email me:

andrew@malloclabs.com

------
bennyg
SEEKING WORK - iOS Development - Remote

I'm an iOS engineer with 8+ years of graphic design experience as well - so I
can make the full package, from UI design to implementation and production
release. I also do some backend work such as writing RoR APIs for mobile apps,
but less frontend web development - though I do have slight experience doing
that.

Some recent apps:

 _News /YC_ \- [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/news-
yc/id592893508?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/news-yc/id592893508?mt=8)

 _Red Cup_ \- [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/red-
cup/id477350446?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/red-
cup/id477350446?mt=8)

 _Rabbit Hole_ \- [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/rabbit-
hole/id568398282?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/rabbit-
hole/id568398282?mt=8)

Github:

[https://github.com/bennyguitar](https://github.com/bennyguitar)

\---

I charge $100/hr for app development, though this can go up depending on the
scope of responsibilities. For instance, graphically designing the app and
writing the Web APIs necessary for the app to function would cost more.

I'd love to talk more about how I can help you publish the app you want, in
the quality you want, and on a time scale that is actually feasible.

Ben Gordon brgordon [at] ua [dot] edu

------
jamii
SEEKING WORK - London or remote.

Here are some things I've worked on lately:

Scalable recommendations engine - [https://github.com/jamii/springer-
recommendations](https://github.com/jamii/springer-recommendations)

Concise pattern matching and parsing -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4902219](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4902219)
(now getting a call-site compiler in
[https://github.com/jamii/strucjure/](https://github.com/jamii/strucjure/))

Parallelizing a constraint solver -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6140653](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6140653)

Dev tools for writing gnome extensions in clojurescript -
[https://github.com/jamii/lein-gnome](https://github.com/jamii/lein-gnome)

I have a strong background in math (real analysis, probability, discrete
maths) and computer science (randomized algorithms, AI / epistemic logic,
machine learning). I'm comfortable with clojure, python, erlang and ocaml and
I learn fast.

I'm also interested in partnering with other freelance developers to cover the
whole stack.

Resume - [http://scattered-thoughts.net/about.html](http://scattered-
thoughts.net/about.html)

Github - [https://github.com/jamii](https://github.com/jamii)

jamie@scattered-thoughts.net

------
bwe42
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Madrid or Berlin

I'm an experienced (10+ years) software engineer looking for additional
project work. What motivates me is to deliver software that works! Finding
simple solutions to complex problems, honing my craft as a software developer
every day.

On client projects I have mostly done Java backend development work on SQL and
NoSQL dbs. For prototyping and my own projects I'm using Python with Flask and
Django. Recently I started doing more with Play/Scala and Ember. But I see
myself language/tool agnostic and believe there is a best tool for every task.
I love learning new things and believe I can get up to speed quickly in any
tech environment.

I'm also transitioning into machine learning and would love some work in that
area.

I'm based in Madrid, Spain and looking for remote work or based in Madrid. I'd
be also available to work in Berlin as I'm there quite often and might be
interested to stay for at least a short term gig or remote with regular
travel.

More information can be found here:
[http://www.bernhardwenzel.com/work](http://www.bernhardwenzel.com/work)
(started this blog recently so not a lot there yet). I speak German, English
and Spanish.

------
Imagenuity
SEEKING WORK -- remote or Portland, OR area - available part-time for short
and long term projects

Just want a banana, and end up getting the gorilla and jungle too? My
experience will help you define your business needs, and come up with the
right solution to fit your requirements.

Full-Stack Developer. Front end development in Responsive HTML5, CSS3 and
JavaScript (jQuery, jQuery mobile, JSON), and RESTful APIs built with PHP or
Node.js on the server.

Emphasis on a strong design to build projects that are simple to use and
attractive.

Specializing in iOS and Android apps built with Cordova/PhoneGap that work
beautifully on different screen sizes and devices.

20+ years professional software developer, 15+ years freelance

    
    
          newly redesigned app website: http://imagenuity.com
          http://bit.ly/scorekeepr-ios
          http://bit.ly/scorekeepr-android
          http://bit.ly/scorekeepr-bacon-ios
          http://bit.ly/scorekeepr-bacon-android
          http://github.com/jimbergman
          http://stackoverflow.com/users/1678813/jim-bergman
    
          twitter: @jimbergman
          http://jimbergman.net/contact/

------
mceoin
Seeking FREELANCER - Javascript - Bay Area

SF Dev Labs is looking for experienced Javascript developers to assist with
ongoing contract. $125/hr.

If interested, please email team@sfdevlabs.com with portfolio/samples of work.

We also freelance, so who are we? SF Dev Labs is a full-service node.js shop
(design + code) that specializes in mobile-optimized web apps, content
publishing and API integrations.

[http://sfdevlabs.com](http://sfdevlabs.com)

------
jmspring
Seeking Work -

Partial Stack Curmudgeon \- I can administer and scale most modern day
languages \- I prefer dealing with PHP, Python, C/C++, Erlang, etc \-
Postgres, MySQL - I've spent many years in \- NoSQL - a mix of pragmatic
experience, experimentation, and the lil. \- Yes, I've done NodeJS, I don't
feel anymore rockstar or badass, it has it's place \- I've built mobile based
projects up through and including systems scaling to thousands and millions,
my strengths are still more in the back end. \- Security? I have code in the
Firefox security libraries from a prior life, I've integrated with banks using
SAML (it hurt), I'm way conservative on systems, but you will need to convince
me if we decide to pursue things like mutual/client auth. \- I'm looking to
build up a contract relationship or two that will provide fulltime work to
shed some current obligations.

I'm open to something fulltime that borders on technical cofounder, but you
really should be technical.

I know Linux, FreeBSD, Windows (in many bad forms), OSX/iOS, Java, C/C++, etc.

If there is no match or I can't be beneficial, I'm upfront about that.

------
lorenzopicoli
SEEKING WORK - Brazil (Espirito Santo) or Remote - Long or Short Term Projects

I'm an iOS developer very open to new ideas and too search and learn how to do
exactly what you want. I'm very accessible and I like to keep in touch with my
clients because I think that good work is when the user have their app exactly
as they want it to be.

I've been working on: -SongBox an app that's already in the store, I've been
maintaining it for the last 2 updates. More than maintaining I've implemented
several features that were not ready. -A bingo app for a guy here from Brazil.
It's still in -development after that we still need to get a designer to send
to the store. It's relative big so it's taking some time. -I've helped with a
app called Metrolinea it's an app about Barcelona's metro. (I don't really
know if it's already in the store because I just helped a little) -I'm
currently working on updates and a new app related to Song Box that don't take
much time. If you want I can ask someone to talk about me to you.

lorenzopicoli@me.com

------
vkvn
SEEKING WORK - Remote Python/Web development, User interface design, Linux
administration

Work samples:

A graphical interface in PyQt
[https://github.com/vkvn/bionumerics_scripts/tree/master/itqu...](https://github.com/vkvn/bionumerics_scripts/tree/master/itquery)

An Android app built using SenchaTouch and PhoneGap
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.vimalkumar...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.vimalkumar.citebot)

A web app for interactive visualization [https://github.com/vkvn/about-
authors](https://github.com/vkvn/about-authors)

A Python script to automate installation of Python, Zope 2, setuptools,
psycopg2 and PyXML.
[https://coderwall.com/p/hgaxsq](https://coderwall.com/p/hgaxsq)

Personal website designed with Twitter Bootstrap, integrated with the Pelican
blogging system and deployed to Amazon EC2 using Git.
[http://2vkvn.com/](http://2vkvn.com/)

Contact: vimalkumarvelayudhan[AT]gmail.com

------
cpursley
SEEKING WORK - [Atlanta, GA, USA] - Remote or on-site hybrid (Ember & Rails)

Currently seeking web development work with a particular interest in client-
side technologies including but not limited to Ember and/or Rails. Of course,
I'm always up for learning new technologies and working with great teams on
interesting problems. Two years of experience with Ruby/Rails and getting into
Ember over past few months. Reasonable rates and flexible hours/terms. I also
run a little niche startup and have experience doing general startup stuff
(a/b testing, copy, customer development, etc).

* Github: [https://github.com/cpursley](https://github.com/cpursley)

* LinkedIn: [http://www.linkedin.com/in/chasepursley](http://www.linkedin.com/in/chasepursley)

* Blog: [http://www.chasepursley.com/](http://www.chasepursley.com/)

* Startup: [http://www.appraisalflow.com/](http://www.appraisalflow.com/)

I'd love to chat - contact me from the "Say Hi" link on my blog.

------
cathames
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco / remote / travel to exotic locales

Specializing in: Ruby, Rails, iOS, OpenGL ES, GLSL shaders, 3-D simulation,
real-time physics, and C++ across all platforms.

Available for short and long term contracts or consulting for any of: coding,
modeling, documentation, design guidance, architecture assessment,
instruction, mentoring, and/or presentation. Communicating complex concepts
into a form comprehensible to all is one of my particular talents.

I'm a very experienced, broad-spectrum, full-stack programmer and software
architect. With a clear separation of concerns and rigorous refactoring--while
avoiding unnecessary vendor and platform lock-in whenever feasible--my work is
elegant, thorough, and maintainable. Seek elsewhere for disposable code.

code samples: [http://cathames.com/codes](http://cathames.com/codes) diagram
samples: [http://cathames.com/diagrams](http://cathames.com/diagrams)

C.A.Thames [http://cathames.com](http://cathames.com) email: jobs@cathames.com

------
cynicalkane
SEEKING WORK -- Remote or local. I'm based out of nowhere in particular, and
can travel to interesting places for short-term on-site contracts.

Generally, I do Java/Clojure, backend and full stack development. Recently
I've been doing a lot of cloud work also. In a past life I wrangled enterprise
Java for a major finance company, working on performance, integrity, and
scalability for a trade processing app handling tens of millions of trades
daily. I've also done work with parsing, domain specific languages, full-stack
web development, custom high-speed message queues, and security and
encryption. I like to solve hard problems.

Github: [https://github.com/eightnotrump/](https://github.com/eightnotrump/)

Linkedin: [http://www.linkedin.com/pub/mike-
thvedt/11/5b4/9bb](http://www.linkedin.com/pub/mike-thvedt/11/5b4/9bb)

Contact: mike.thvedt@gmail.com

The buzzword list: Java, JEE, JMS, Hibernate, Spring, jUnit, Clojure,
Ring/Compojure, jQuery, Mocha, Oracle and Postgres SQL, ElasticSearch, Redis,
Mongo, AWS.

------
dougk7
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Full stack developer, primarily backend. I've worked extensively with backends
of systems doing lots of NLP, ML and IR tasks (classification, stream
processing, sentiment analysis, clustering, search) and I've optimized MySQL
databases to process and store very large amounts of data. I enjoy playing
with data and writing APIs and services.

    
    
        Primary skills:
            * Python
            * Javascript
            * DevOps (Linux)
            * AWS (EC2, RDS, S3, Autoscaling)
            * NLP and Machine Learning
        Tools I often use and other skills:
            * Lucene (Solr and ElasticSearch)
            * Redis
            * RabbitMQ
            * Thrift
            * AppEngine
            * Java
    

Github: [https://github.com/dougk7](https://github.com/dougk7)

Email: dougk7@gmail.com

I've only started freelancing in the last couple of weeks so the rest of my
portfolio is full of personal projects available on request (includes a
teespring.com clone, a couple of vertical search engines and some OpenCV
projects). I'm fluent in French and English.

------
psycr
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Toronto

I am a human/machine interface designer && developer. My work consists of
"from scratch" UX and interface design, from the napkin to nginx.

I have considerable experience with Ruby and Javascript, years of experience
with Rails, and extensive knowledge of client-side MVC. I've made
contributions to Ember.js, and have written multiple 10k+ LOC apps - starting
with 0.9 up to the latest 1.0 (one was recently featured on Venture Beat:
[http://venturebeat.com/2013/07/22/uniiverse-releases-
direct-...](http://venturebeat.com/2013/07/22/uniiverse-releases-direct-
payments-so-anyone-can-sell-tickets-to-anything/)). I am acutely aware of the
challenges/strategies associated with migrating server side architecture into
the browser, leaning down views, and fattening up controllers.

I am the author of an open source project called Quantify
([https://github.com/jdjkelly/quantify](https://github.com/jdjkelly/quantify))
- a Rails API to track "quantified self" data from every manufacturer willing
to give it up. My work here was featured on The Verge alongside a similar
project by the founder of Foursquare
([http://www.theverge.com/2013/6/4/4392996/fitness-tracker-
dat...](http://www.theverge.com/2013/6/4/4392996/fitness-tracker-data-
platforms-launch-giving-users-control))

Backend: Ruby, Rails, Mongo, Postgres, Sinatra, Node.js

Frontend: Javascript, Coffeescript, Sass, Ember.js, Backbone.js, Angular.js,
jQuery, HTML5, CSS3

Other tools in the box: Git, Zsh

Design: Pencils, pens, paper, Photoshop

Contact is in my profile.

------
sebslomski
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Germany based, Travel Possible)

Full stack developer, primarily fronted

In the last few years I've spent most of my time on mobile web apps
(Senior/Architect roles), now after becoming a freelancer/product owner
([http://cutterslounge.de](http://cutterslounge.de)) a year ago I also (again,
I have a strong Python-Web background) spend a lot of time doing backend,
primarily Python APIs with Postgres and Mysql.

I love clean code, consider automated tests as part of any software
development, I'm obsessed with optimising the user experience and I don't
deploy/setup manually.

Primary skills: * Javascript * Python * Mobile web development

Tools I often use and other skills: * AWS (EC2, RDS) * Ansible (server setup,
deployment) * Backbone.Marionette

Github: [http://github.com/sebslomski](http://github.com/sebslomski) Email:
sebastian@purelabs.de Website/CV:
[http://sebslomski.com](http://sebslomski.com)

Team: My co-founder is offering his design skills as well, preferably together
as a team (that's how we usually work, and have worked for the past 4 years).
But this is optional.

Portfolio: Most of my clients hire me/us for short term projects (many of them
prototypes, proof-of-concept and demos). As this is usually under NDA, I'm not
allowed to list them. BUT, take a look at our product Cutters Lounge
([http://cutterslounge.de](http://cutterslounge.de)), where all of our
knowledge is combined. Also: [http://sebslomski.com/#about-
me](http://sebslomski.com/#about-me)

Fluent in German and English.

------
ChristinaM
SEEKING WORK (native iOS), Remote (based in Kitchener-Waterloo, Ontario,
Canada)

I design and build native iPhone and iPad apps. Most of these are distributed
through the App Store but in some cases they’re only used within a company, as
a tool for sales people or to work with custom hardware. I’ve been building
apps for over 3 years. I’ve done every part of the process myself: starting
with initial concepts then designing the interface, writing code, and
submitting apps to the Apple App Store.

Most of my apps are under NDA but I've recently released a sailing weather
forecast decoder: [http://teakmobile.com/mafor](http://teakmobile.com/mafor)

I've also done:

\- daily deals apps

\- robot controller over wifi

\- custom SFDC sales scheduling and mapping iPad app

\- v1.0 of a chat client with millions of users

\- long-term care assessment iPad app

\- real-time wi-fi automotive data collection and visualization app

Also available for App Store Submission, Beta Test Management, Code & App
Store Consulting and Training.

Check out [http://teakmobile.com/](http://teakmobile.com/) or contact me at
christina@teakmobile.com

------
matthewrudy
SEEKING WORK - London, Europe, China (?)

My name is Matthew Rudy;

[https://github.com/matthewrudy](https://github.com/matthewrudy),
[https://twitter.com/matthewrudy](https://twitter.com/matthewrudy)

I'm a seven year Rubyist, and recent Ember.js fanboy.

I used to run Codeaholics in Hong Kong, and recently took up running the
London Ember.js group.

I've spoken at Codeaholics, LRUG, RubyConf Taiwan, and RedDotRubyConf
(Singapore)

My core technologies are; \- Ruby, Rails, Javascript, Postgres, Heroku

My most recent clients are;

    
    
        Enthuse.me, London
        "Coderwall for non-coders"
        http://www.enthuse.me
    
        Refer.me, Hong Kong
        "Yelp mixed with Pinterest"
        http://www.refer.me
    
        Thought Sauce
        "Agile Web Development agency in Hong Kong"
        http://thought-sauce.com
    
        Advanced Pay, Hong Kong
        "Payday loans for SMEs"
        http://www.advanced-pay.com
    

I'm also into Mandarin! 你会说中文的话，我们就要做朋友。

Send me an email: me@matthewrudy.com

------
kclay
SEEKING WORK - San Antonio, TX or REMOTE - keyston [at] conceptual-ideas.com

Full-stack software engineer with 7+ years of experience specializing in
backend development as well as Android Development.

Languages: Python,PHP, JavaScript, Java, Scala,HTML5,Less,Sass,ActionScript
3/Flex

Frontend : JavaScript (Vanilla, jQuery, Backbone.js,
Handlebars),HTML5,Less,Sass,Bootstrap

Backend : Play!,Django,Kohana,Codeigniter,Node.js,Php,Akka

Environments: LAMP stack, NginX, Linux,Wowza,AWS

[http://1lacrosse.com/custom-shafts/design-lab](http://1lacrosse.com/custom-
shafts/design-lab)
[http://ihaveinternet.com/portfolio/](http://ihaveinternet.com/portfolio/)
[http://github.com/kclay](http://github.com/kclay)

Pet project - a Scala driver for RethinkDB -
[https://github.com/kclay/rethink-scala](https://github.com/kclay/rethink-
scala)

Hourly and Contract(short/mid/long term) Jobs welcomed

------
toumhi
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Paris, France - but can travel in Europe)

Full-stack web developer with sharp marketing skills.

I can help with figuring out how to make more money out of your application
(B2B SaaS apps are where I have the most experience).

By understanding who your customers are and what they're looking for, I can
help create a better experience for them (examples: fixing application hot
spots, adding live feedback chat at the right spot, customer satisfaction
surveys, analyzing and reducing churn rate...)

Do you have poor signup rates? Low activation or retention metrics? Do you
think you could make more money out of your current application?

I have 8 years of experience as a software developer
(Python/Django/Javascript), and I've worked both on my own products and for
other startups.

I can also help with your MVP, help you come up with the right questions, and
developing the right product.

My blog: [http://www.sparklewise.com](http://www.sparklewise.com)

------
nnnnnn
SEEKING WORK - Remote (based in LA)

Where I've worked/studied: thoughtbot, ZURB, Coveo, Atlassian, Harvey Mudd
College, Claremont McKenna College

Things I do: Back end dev, front end dev, full stack dev, design (I have a
partner who designs), Packaged rails security audits, long term or short term
projects

My usual stack includes: Ruby on Rails, HTML, HAML, CSS, SASS, Heroku,
Angular.js, Javascript, jQuery, Postgres, Photoshop, git, Ruby, ZURB
Foundation, Responsive design

I can also do: Backbone.js, PSD to HTML, Bootstrap, PHP, MySQL

I've worked with over 25 clients in 4 countries and am on the look out for
interesting new projects. I won't belabor an explanation of my philosophy and
experience on this thread, but please visit
[http://nealke.mp](http://nealke.mp) or email me if you are interested in
learning more. You can contact me at me( at )nealke( . )mp

Aside from development, I also offer packaged Rails security audits.

------
rsml
SEEKING WORK - Los Angeles - Remote or on-site

Jack-of-all-trades iOS app developer. My most popular app, a music composition
tool, was featured on www.apple.com/education and was the #87 highest grossing
iPad app in the U.S. on launch day. I'm hyper-focused on not wasting time,
communicating effectively, and being honest about time, scope, and costs.

I'm a recent graduate, and I have not done freelancing since high school. So
I'm offering my services for $45/hr for up to 50 hr/wk in order to build up my
resume quickly.

Skills:

* Objective-C, C, JavaScript (familiar with AngularJS, Node.js, and Backbone.js), Java, Ruby, Haskell, HTML, CSS, MySQL

* Xcode/Instruments, Photoshop, Git

See my LinkedIn below for more details about my experience, or email me for my
resume.

Email me to chat: rossnmiller [at] gmail.com

[http://www.linkedin.com/pub/ross-
miller/45/473/b36](http://www.linkedin.com/pub/ross-miller/45/473/b36)

------
marcomassaro
SEEKING FREELANCER - 100% REMOTE

I'm a solo founder building a startup and am looking for backend and front-end
people. I'm currently in the wireframe stages and will be doing all of the
design.

Backend

    
    
      * LAMP stack
    
      * Stripe / Paypal integration
    
      * Connecting APIs
    
      * Impress me..
    

Frontend

    
    
      * Backbone.js, jquery or other
    
      * HTML 5 / CSS3
    
      * Responsive
    
    
    

Please only apply if you have examples of web apps (SaaS preferred) that
you've built or worked on.

Show me what you've done. The most important thing I look at when hiring is
past work and speed of communication - if you take days to respond don't
bother emailing me. Looking for people who are always "connected" and ready to
hustle.

This is a paid position and also an opportunity to join on if things work out.

You'll receive a reply within minutes from me.

Learn more about me here

[http://masswerks.com](http://masswerks.com)

Apply here

marco@masswerks.com

------
lincolnpark
SEEKING FREELANCER - San Francisco, Bay Area, or Remote

Kipshare [http://kipshare.org](http://kipshare.org) \- San Francisco, CA Help
us create a new core economy. Kipshare is a platform for people to exchange
services such as senior care, childcare, and petcare. We are seeking a
talented developer to help continue development of our web application. The
application is built on Python/Django, Angular, Jquery, Bootstrap, and MySQL.

The ideal candidate: Takes ownership of large parts of the application
Interested in social entrepreneurship Has a sense of humor Concerned with code
quality and best practices Talented programmer, skilled in tools like Python,
MySQL, HTML, CSS, and Javascript/Coffeescript

We're just in the beginning stages, this will be a great opportunity to get in
on the ground floor with a Mission Driven startup.

contact me at lincolnn07 [at] gmail [dot] com

------
amac
SEEKING FREELANCER

Human Software are looking for an marketing consultant to work with us on a
freelance and remote basis. We’re looking for a person with the following
Marketing experience and skills:

Experience:

Advertising, Branding/Identity, Ecommerce, PR/Communication, Print, Events,
Social Media, Web.

Skills:

Strategic Planning, Creative Consulting, Technical Consulting, Tracking,
Analysis, and Reporting, Branding and Identity, Information Architecture,
Interface Design, User Experience, Design, Visual Design, Database Design,
Website Application Development, Intranet/Extranet Development, CMS
Development, Front-End Development, Back-End Development, Search,
Optimization, Research & Analysis, PPC/SEO, Media Relations, Community
Development.

The person we’re looking for is accountable, agile, customer focused and above
all, passionate about Marketing. Visit usehuman.com for more information or
contact am@usehuman.com

------
aclimatt
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco / Remote

We work with clients to help build products and brands to ultimately grow
revenue and make their organization more efficient. We're a team of three that
work together with the coherence of one.

We typically help our clients with:

\- Visual Interface, Interaction, and User Experience Design

\- Product Design and Consulting

\- Web Application Development: Python, Ruby, PHP, Java (backend) and
HTML/CSS, JavaScript, jQuery, ExtJS (frontend)

\- Mobile Application Development: iOS and Android

\- Security Consulting

\- Business Intelligence

\- Operations and Scaling: Apache, NGINX, PostgreSQL, MySQL, open source (no
Microsoft)

\- Well-versed in every framework under the sun: Django, Rails, WordPress, 3rd
Party APIs, et cetera

Latest projects include writing BART's parking system [1], co-founding a
mobile transaction and data security company [2], helping jumpstart a web
malware and anti-virus plugin [3], and working on a web-based property manager
[4].

Let's work together!

hello@bitmatica.com

[http://www.bitmatica.com/](http://www.bitmatica.com/)

[1] www.select-a-spot.com/bart/ \-- BART's online parking reservation system
(we wrote it from scratch in Django)

[2] www.claveo.com -- Mobile and transaction and data security with a scalable
web service and strong cryptographic mobile clients (we were co-founders)

[3] www.getcocoon.com -- In-browser malware and anti-virus protection (we
built part of the web interface, server back end, and front-end clients)

[4] www.appfolio.com -- Web-based extremely intuitive property management
(front-end interface, back-end, and server deployment and continuous
integration management console)

------
amerkhalid
SEEKING WORK, Remote and part-time only.

Currently, I am working fulltime and very happy with my job. However, I am
available for part-time consulting and sub-contracting jobs.

I might be a good option when there is need to offload some work but not
enough to pay someone for fulltime position. I am pretty good at working with
incomplete or vague requirements, finding bugs in code or design, data
analysis, optimizing slow running code or sqls.

A few negative working with me are:

1\. I will not be available during the business hours (8AM-6PM US/Central).
Not even by email. Also I cannot guarantee a fixed schedule.

2\. I probably won't be a good fit for non-technical founders or managers.

Keywords: PHP, Mysql, Zend Framework, Laravel, CodeIgniter, Linux, Java.

If you are interested, please check following link for more info:
[http://amerkhalid.com/freelancing/](http://amerkhalid.com/freelancing/)

------
matt_voidptr
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Southern Ireland

I'm a junior web developer that's constantly seeking more challenges. I quit
my job and moved to Ireland just recently and I've kept busy learning C and
getting into information security, but I'm aching to do some web development
work again.

I'm pretty good with Ruby on Rails and AngularJS. I'm also pretty familiar
with D3.js, Python, making/consuming APIs, and getting things running on
Heroku or an nginx VPS.

What do I mean by "pretty good"? I got a junior web dev spot at my last job
(awesome company) after a 3 month internship, because as they said, I learn
things really really fast. And damn, I love doing this stuff.

Since I'm new to freelancing, I bet you my rates will be lower until I can
build up my portfolio. If you would like to hear more about my experience, hit
me up at matt@mattscodecave.com

------
ringdabell
SEEKING FREELANCER - Chicago / SF / Remote

EdTech startup in Chicago seeking native iOS developer. We build classroom
management software around the language learning space and need some more
engineering help to get an iPad version of our Mac app developed.

We're looking to hire someone okay with project-based compensation (a %
upfront and fixed payments upon meeting milestones). We're targeting at least
mid-high 5 figures for about 3-5 months of work.

Email for a more detailed description of what we'd like to build, but from a
technical perspective, we're looking for an iOS engineer that knows (at the
very least) the following backwards and forwards:

\- Low-level media manipulation

\- iOS multimedia frameworks (AVFoundation, AudioUni, CoreAudio)

\- Fully asynchronous communication over RESTful APIs (NSURLConnection, Other
supporting classes like NSURLProtectionSpace, NSURLCredential, etc.)

chicityedtech [a] gmail

------
mootothemax
SEEKING WORK - Remote or travel around Europe fine. Native British developer
based in Warsaw, Poland.

Back-end and front-end jack-of-all-trades, concentrating on PHP/C#/MySQL,
experienced with Apache/Nginx/IIS, and general Linux admin.

A few sample projects I work on in my spare time, using
PHP/Kohana/MySQL/jQuery:

[http://track-chat.com](http://track-chat.com) (also uses Erlang, but I am by
no means an expert!)

[http://interactwive.com](http://interactwive.com)

[http://tweetingmachine.com](http://tweetingmachine.com)

I'm very good at finding solutions to complex problems, enjoy rescuing
projects in trouble, and like working with technology in general.

I always enjoy chatting about projects, whether they're in the planning stages
or just need a bit of help.

You can get in touch with me at tom@tbbpolska.com

------
eof
SEEKING WORK- Boston, MA

Experienced full-stack web developer in the Drupal / PHP world with a
transition to Haskell/Yesod with Angular front end.

I can do rapid prototyping of your ideas using AngularJS / Yesod / ({insert
your magic backend here}), and/or, Drupal implementation of your designers
HTML mockups.

------
mgl
SEEKING WORK - Wroclaw, Poland - Remote or on-site

We are a passionate team of experienced Java developers mixing Spring and
Hibernate with SCRUM and JIRA to produce advanced web applications, currently
working with clients from London and Stevenage, the UK and Palo Alto, US. We
have just released an online market for physical gold trading capable of
handling 10k+ concurrent users with horizontally scalable architecture. You
can find out more about us at our website:
[http://www.codedose.com](http://www.codedose.com)

If you want to extend your team flexibly with skilled Java experts located
nearshore (Wroclaw in Poland) or build a custom software tailored to your
needs we are the guys to call. We are looking for new opportunities, so just
drop me a line at mglomba@codedose.com with any questions.

------
jfc
SEEKING WORK - remote only, based in Connecticut

I'm a web developer and designer, and work out of my own shop, Heta
([http://heta.co](http://heta.co)). I primarily develop, design, and customize
WordPress themes, or convert PSD designs or HTML/CSS/jQuery to WordPress.

I've worked on complex sites for digital agnecies (100+ pages, 30+ templates,
25+ plugins), as well as on smaller sites for small businesses/individuals.

Technologies I use: PHP, HTML, CSS, jQuery, CodeIgniter, WordPress, mySQL,
ZURB Foundation (3 & 4), Bootstrap, SVN or Git for version control, Fogbugz or
Sifter for issue tracking, HipChat to stay in touch. Self-taught and
resourceful.

Reach out to me at: hn [at] heta [dot] co (not com). I can send you links to
live sites I've developed, sites I've converted to WP, etc.

------
roybarberuk
SEEKING WORK - Freelance UX/Design and Frontend Coder Remote: Based in
Doncaster, UK. Working from my well equipped office space:
[http://instagram.com/p/b4GtPfH8Nw/](http://instagram.com/p/b4GtPfH8Nw/)
Portfolio: [http://dribbble.com/roybarberuk](http://dribbble.com/roybarberuk)
& [http://roybarber.com](http://roybarber.com) Freelance UX/Design, from
low/high fidelity mockups in Axure/HTML to Design to Front End Code/Wordpress.
Have done css in ruby/node & angular.js Extensive experience with responsive
website and wordpress. Email: hi@roybarber.com other contact details on my
website. Alternatively enquire through dribbble.

------
akbarnama
SEEKING WORK - remote only, from Mumbai-India

Django, Javascript

[https://www.book-pay.com](https://www.book-pay.com) went live in June 2013 -
developed from scratch in Django and Postgres,a site for booking seat for
cycling tours offered by www.londonbicycle.com - so far 300+ users with 300+
seats booked

Helped in launching [http://www.foodfan.com](http://www.foodfan.com) \-
Django,Postgres, S3 for photos, Sphinx for search, Jquery

8+ years of software development experience in dotnet and Django, open to
working on other technologies. Have worked with clients from US, UK and Syria

A blog post - [http://vishalsodani.com/programming/experience-report-
from-z...](http://vishalsodani.com/programming/experience-report-from-zero-
to-500).

Contact: vishalsodani@gmail.com

------
freelancedatasf
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco, CA / Remote / Limited travel

Strategy consultant turned data scientist available for strategic data-driven
projects. Experience and interest in the following high-impact areas:

* Fraud Prevention and Risk Management: Experience designing and implementing technical and policy-level systems for combating a wide range of fraud vectors -- both online and for offline, technology-enabled partners

* Pricing: Available for projects focused on novel pricing challenges and pricing/product launch strategy. Experienced with novel mechanisms such as information/prediction markets, modeling market and other social dynamics.

* Crowdsourcing/Open Innovation: Experience designing large-scale public contests, and evaluating other open innovation mechanisms. Significant experience convening thought leaders and innovators, designing collaborative workshops, etc.

Brief background:

* 4 years of experience at a top-tier management consulting firm, including 2 years of experience designing projects and managing 2-5 person project teams

* 1 year of applied technical experience in a full-time data science role. Overhauled employer's fraud prevention system, and built custom machine-learning system processing thousands of transactions per day in < 100ms. Previously had quantitative social science academic training and completed 2 major technical side projects in the fields of remote sensing (satellite imagery) and bioinformatics/genomics

* Technical skills and experience: Experienced with a Python stack for data analysis, machine learning, analytic web apps, and formal APIs. Additional experience with R and GIS applications. Experience working with a hybrid C/Cython/Python stack where speed is of the essence

Please feel free to contact me at freelancedatasf [at] gmail.com with any
questions and inquiries. Happy to discuss any and all interesting projects at
the intersection(s) of competitive strategy, data, and social/user dynamics.

------
shashidoni
Looking for consulting or contract jobs.

Summary:

• Over 12 years of professional experience in Financial Industry

• Executive Director experience at major Investment Banks

• Hardcore skills developing low latency, high frequency systems

• Expertise in

o C++, C++11, Perl, Java

o Linux

o Product development

o Multithreaded concurrent systems

o Distributed systems and IPC

o TCP/IP, UDP, Multicast

o Messaging middleware (29 West LBM, Tibco, Solace)

o Template meta-programming

o Database programming (Oracle, Sybase, Postgress)

o Version Control, Release and deployment management

o Market Data, Order entry protocols, Exchange connectivity, Colo centers,
Equity dark pools

• Experience managing teams, interfacing with traders, business and sales,
system admins, network admins, and outside vendors

• Experience designing and managing co-lo centers

• Experience designing, developing, and managing state of the art critical
systems with P&L in hundreds of millions of $s

• MS in Mathematics and Computer Science from reputed University

Reach out to me @ shashidoni {at} gmail {dot} com further discuss experience,
qualifications, projects etc.

------
markbathie
SEEKING FREELANCER - NYC Lead front end dev -
[http://Prodthink.com](http://Prodthink.com)

We need a front end developer! Are you naturally awesome at good looking
design? We need someone to develop and maintain the front end aspects of our
product. You need to be able to interpret wireframes, PSDs and sketches and
turn them into a website that look great and function smoothly using
technologies such as boostrap, JQuery, HAML, LESS, CSS3, etc. We are fans of
clean and minimal design, where the design doesn’t overpower the functionality
of the product. Good examples of web interfaces we like include Github and
Moqups. You should have a good knowledge of UX to ensure our customer can
easily use our product without explanation.

Skills:

2+ years experience

Frameworks like JQuery, Angular

HTML5, CSS3

Twitter boostrap

LESS

Source control management - Git

Some Php and MVC frameworks - Yii

\- mark AT prodthink.com

------
dylanrw
SEEKING WORK - SF Bay Area / Remote - Long or Short Term Projects

I am a Product Designer (Interaction Design/UI/UX). I have experience relevant
to products for iOS & Android to Large Web Platforms.

I typically consult on or perform the following:

    
    
      * Product management - strategy, best practices, team building, implementation.
    
      * Product design - strategy, best practices, team building, process, interaction design, ui design, iconography.
    
      * Front end dev - I tend to build most things I spec at the very least to a minimum in which there is no chance of fidelity loss from prototype to final product. I've also setup processes for growing teams and established best practices for new hires.
    

info@bvrgroup.us

[http://bvrgroup.us](http://bvrgroup.us)

------
hjay
SEEKING WORK - Vancouver/Remote

Struggling to find a web developer who understands your business?

I am Jay Huang, a full stack web developer and consultant based in Vancouver,
B.C. Having co-founded of 2 of the largest communities on the internet
dedicated to Windows, Windows7Center.com and Windows8Center.com (2008~2011) —
I have experience taking projects from conception to a thriving business. This
experience allows me to better understand your business and solve your most
important problems.

What I can do for you:

* General technical consulting

* Web security consulting

* Frontend/backend Development (PHP, HTML5, CSS3, JQuery, etc)

* Wordpress themes and modifications

* Search Engine Optimization

* API development

* Responsive design (RWD)

[http://jayhuang.org](http://jayhuang.org)

Linkedin:
[http://ca.linkedin.com/in/huangjay](http://ca.linkedin.com/in/huangjay)

------
skrebbel
SEEKING WORK - Eindhoven, The Netherlands / Remote

Experienced software developer with team lead experience and a hacker
attitude. I'm a full-stack web developer and embedded software engineer with
12 years of professional experience doing small and large projects with a
large variety of platforms and technologies.

Specialized in C#/.NET in recent years, but unlike too many .NET devs, my
scope is not limited to Microsoft's "technologie du jour". I'm familiar with
Microsoft's standard technologies as well as the great open source
alternatives out there. Experience with making cross-platform mobile apps with
Xamarin (MonoTouch / MonoDroid - iOS, Android, Windows Phone) and with making
.NET software that runs great on Mono/Linux.

Proficient in:

    
    
        * C# / .NET 
        * C / C++ (Win32 API, microcontrollers, Linux)
        * JavaScript / TypeScript / CoffeeScript
        * Java (incl Android)
        * PHP
        * Python
        * Ruby
    

Most of my work has been unfortunately closed-source proprietary stuff, but
for a peek at my code, see:
[https://github.com/eteeselink/fakethat](https://github.com/eteeselink/fakethat)
(down-to-earth C# mocking framework)
[https://github.com/eteeselink/YieldMachine](https://github.com/eteeselink/YieldMachine)
(C# state machines)

[https://github.com/eteeselink/cdhere](https://github.com/eteeselink/cdhere)
(little C++ console tool that talks to Windows Explorer)

Something of a CV can be found at
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/egbert](http://www.linkedin.com/in/egbert).

I can work on-site in the Netherlands, or remotely. I started freelancing only
recently, so my portfolio isn't as well presented as yet I'd like it to.
Nevertheless, you can find contact info on my brand new placeholder website at
[http://superset.eu](http://superset.eu).

------
BrianPetro
AngularJS Developers, Foreign and Domestic, are Seeking Work

Angular Jobs([https://www.angularjobs.com](https://www.angularjobs.com))
focuses on placing JavaScript developers in positions where Angular.js is a
key component.

We have a full-service recruiting operation setup as well as facilitating
contracts/freelance opportunities.

JavaScript developers are in high demand, don't miss out!

Have questions or need to hire in our niche? Contact me(Brian Petro) via
brian@angularjobs.com. In case your a tweeter:
[https://twitter.com/angularjobs](https://twitter.com/angularjobs) A linker?:
[http://www.linkedin.com/company/angularjobs-
com](http://www.linkedin.com/company/angularjobs-com)

------
robertnealan
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco,CA (Remote or Local) - rob@houseofatomi.com

I'm a SF based designer and front-end developer with a passion for clean,
understandable user experiences. My background is in design (specifically
architecture), but I believe in being able to build what I design, which
allows me to have the technology constraints in mind from the project outset.

Skills include the standard Photoshop/Illustrator and HTML/CSS/SCSS
w/Compass/LESS/jQuery. I have experience with a variety of platforms including
Magento and dabble in more heavy development work (backbone, Rails, etc) as
necessary. I also have experience setting up server environments, mostly with
AWS.

Public Portfolio: www.houseofatomi.com Additional work available by email upon
request.

------
sutterbomb
SEEKING FREELANCERS - Charlotte NC or DC Metro preferred, remote ok.

I'm building a small team of designers and developers to pilot a new business
line for a mature ecommerce company (>$150MM annual revenue and growing fast).
We'll be expected to ship quickly to prove the market, which means pragmatists
are better than idealists and generalists better than specialists.

Preference for Rails, but building fresh so the right team could sway us.
There will be a heavy client-side JS component. No short term plans for iOS or
Android, but feel free to reach out because that won't be too far behind.

Agencies welcome, but odds are if your agency comes with a lot of the typical
agency cruft, we won't be a good fit.

If interested in learning more, reach out to me at chris@databoxdigital.com

------
kingrolo
SEEKING FREELANCER, London, remote okay

We're a London based consulting collective, Wildfish,
[http://wildfish.com](http://wildfish.com)

We're looking for:

\- Python and Django developers

\- Front end developers comfortable enough with Django templates.

We have an ongoing need for help on projects, so are hoping to build up
relationships with developers who may like to dip in and out of things as
needed. Would particularly suit someone also wanting to take time out to work
on their own startup or projects between things.

We're based in London, but happy with remote, so long as your English is good.

Please mention any experience or interest in: \- Django

\- Testing (django-webtest, factory-boy)

\- Ubuntu server admin (Linode, AWS, Fabric, Salt, Nginx)

\- Django CMSs (Django CMS 2, Fiber, FeinCMS)

\- HTML/CSS/Bootstrap

\- Angular

\- Ember

Please email contact@wildfish.com, and include the sort of rate you're after.
Thanks!

------
znq
SEEKING WORK: Remote (we're a distributed team of high quality mobile &
backend engineers)

[http://mobilejazz.cat](http://mobilejazz.cat)

We are Mobile Jazz, a collective of excellent engineers and designers with a
strong focus on everything mobile and beyond. We've been doing Android and iOS
development from their beginnings in 2008.

Additionally we've a ton of experience in backend development (Go, Java &
Scala) and web frontend development (HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript).

Check us out here: [http://mobilejazz.cat](http://mobilejazz.cat)

If you've any questions please get in touch with me via stefan@mobilejazz.cat
- happy to answer any questions :-)

PS: We've worked successfully with other HN members before.

------
erjiang
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote

* Mobile apps - especially iOS, Android, and possibly some jQuery Mobile + Phonegap work

* Web frontend - we're hoping to do more UI work on a PHP/jQuery interface

* Node.js - potentially looking for a dev on a Node.js backend

DoubleMap is a leader in real-time transit technology that puts real-time
transit information at the fingertips of transit agencies and riders. We have
several different software solutions that handle receiving, processing, and
sending real-time geospatial data, and we use a variety of open-source
technologies and languages.

We are based in Indiana, USA, and we welcome domestic and international remote
workers.

Email if you're interested in working with us - our domain is doublemap.com,
and my mailbox is "eric" at that domain.

~~~
erjiang
Addendum: Part-time welcome!

Overwhelmed with all of the responses I've gotten so far - unfortunately I
don't have an HR department to handle these, so it's just me going through
everything and might take me a few days to reply. Thanks!

------
rogueleaderr
SEEKING FREELANCER -- NYC/ Remote Okay.

Small budget, want someone to "productionalize" a Django-based Hackathon
project. A/B testing for blog headlines. Small statistics element. Code mostly
written and functional, just needs to be solidified and deployed.

~~~
Zak
Would you mind providing some contact information?

------
Zak
SEEKING WORK - remote, short to medium term projects - zak.wilson@gmail.com

I make software - mostly full-stack web development and HTTP APIs, but I'm
adaptable. I have some interest in artificial intelligence and machine
learning. I can do stuff that's harder than basic CRUD apps.

Stuff I know well: Clojure, Ruby (with or without Rails), Python, Django,
Javascript, Lua, PostgreSQL, MySQL.

Other stuff I've used for something non-trivial at least once: Common Lisp,
Scheme, Java, SASS, C, PHP, Haskell, Bash, Perl, MongoDB.

Yes, I can probably pick up that language or tool you're using that nobody has
ever heard of.

Github (perhaps a bit dusty):
[https://github.com/zakwilson](https://github.com/zakwilson)

------
ryanfitz
SEEKING WORK - NYC / REMOTE

Fullstack developer with 10 years of experience. Worked with many startups,
having launched products both on the web and mobile (ios).

Specialties: Highly scalable and reliable applications (powered by AWS),
distributed systems, RESTful apis, service oriented architecture, JavaScript,
node.js, objective-c, backbone.js, AngularJS, jQuery, DevOps, puppet, redis,
DynamoDB, postgresql, elasticsearch, AWS, project management

* Github: [https://github.com/ryanfitz](https://github.com/ryanfitz)

* LinkedIn: [http://www.linkedin.com/pub/ryan-fitzgerald/3/8a8/a82](http://www.linkedin.com/pub/ryan-fitzgerald/3/8a8/a82)

------
swlkr
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm working full time at the moment but I have a lot of free time on
weeknights and weekends to make your wildest dreams come true!

I'll write/design anything you'd like, from iOS apps to responsive web apps to
marketing websites. You name it, I'll code it. All you need to give me is your
idea, a name for your project, some money and we'll be on our way!

Keywords: Ruby, Rails, Javascript, Ember, Angular, iOS, Android

Check me out: [http://swlkr.com](http://swlkr.com),
[http://github.com/swlkr](http://github.com/swlkr),
[http://dribbble.com/swlkr](http://dribbble.com/swlkr)

------
maxhn
SEEKING WORK - Remote *

Marketing Consultant. Increase your conversion rate.

What I can do for you: SEO optimization (focus is on content marketing, not
"include keyword here"), email marketing, landing page marketing (includes
copy, wire-framing for variations, design/html/css), a/b testing (for landing
pages, emails, ads), PR mentions and pitching.

Other activities available, but depends on what you currently have and/or
approve based on my recommendations.

Work can be as one-time project or ongoing monthly partnership. Work can
tracked using a monthly KPI sheet to watch over conversion rate plus related
metrics.

* Short on-site gigs (only in Europe, mostly UK/London) available, depending on contract.

Email in profile.

------
driverdan
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Onsite with per diem

JavaScript - I build custom JS applications, both in the browser and on the
server. I'm looking for one or two new JS clients, either long term up to 10
hours a week or smaller projects of <100 hours.

Web Performance Optimization - If your site is slow, or slower than it should
be, I can optimize it. I specialize in front end optimization but have plenty
of experience on the server side as well.

[http://driverdan.com](http://driverdan.com)

[https://github.com/driverdan](https://github.com/driverdan)

[http://webperformancepodcast.com](http://webperformancepodcast.com)

------
freewheeling
SEEKING WORK - Dublin,Ireland (Remote preferred)

Experienced (20 years) Full-stack web & mobile generalist developer & team
leader on a range of technologies and business sectors. Most recently
proficient in .net mvc 4 & android 4.x, but also experience in the following
(not exclusive):

C#,.NET, PHP, Ruby, Linux, JavaScript, Android, Blackberry, Win Mobile,
HTML5/CSS/SASS, C/C++

You can find out more about me (incl. github code link) @
www.brendanwhelan.net

A lot of bespoke (and so closed source) work, but e-mail me if interested and
I can send CV & work details:
[http://www.brendanwhelan.net/contact](http://www.brendanwhelan.net/contact)

------
agibsonccc
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Web dev and data mining (NLP mainly),Search/Information
Retrieval(Solr,Lucene,Elastic Search),Automated Data entry

Currently working with some folks at stanford research putting together an
open source watson, built on top of UIMA and Solr.

Currently building an NLP based scraper capable of auto detecting anything you
specify on the page. (Phone
Numbers,Emails,People,Locations,Organizations,Dates,Numeric data,...) mixed in
with a data cleaning module capable of finding and fixing anomalies in data.

Web layer is written in node and angular.

Web: Backend: JVM Web: Play,Spring Python: Django

Javascript: Node/Express D3

Distributed Systems: Hadoop,Akka,RabbitMQ,ActiveMQ,Storm

Front end: Angular,JQuery,HTML,CSS Social information and email is in my
profile.

------
webjay
SEEKING FREELANCER / WORK, New York, Remote ✔

Full stack developer, lots of startup experience including my own (sold).

Primary skills: JavaScript, Node.js, CoffeeScript, Php, Python

Toolbox: AWS, Joyent, Backbone, Grunt, Bootstrap, jQuery

jacob@saxberg.dk | [https://github.com/webjay](https://github.com/webjay) |
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/jfsaxberg](http://www.linkedin.com/in/jfsaxberg) |
[http://jacob.saxberg.dk](http://jacob.saxberg.dk) |
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/webjay](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/webjay)

------
Baliw
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco Bay Area or Remote

I build single-page web apps, high performance APIs and SaaS platforms.

I'm passionate about developing marketing and advertising related apps.

I also love web scraping and bitcoins.

Front-end: Ember.js + Bootstrap

Back-end: Node.js or Go

[http://resume.dan.me/Dan-Gogh-Walton-resume.pdf](http://resume.dan.me/Dan-
Gogh-Walton-resume.pdf)

[https://github.com/baliw](https://github.com/baliw)

[http://stackoverflow.com/users/1305696/daniel](http://stackoverflow.com/users/1305696/daniel)

[http://www.linkedin.com/in/dangogh](http://www.linkedin.com/in/dangogh)

------
dustin999
SEEKING WORK - Let us create your next SaaS app! Small startup software
consulting company based in Austin, TX, USA that builds cool SaaS apps in
Django or Yii. We can drive any part of your process, from requirements and
wire framing to development to support to infrastructure/IT to technology-
based marketing.

Experience includes: Backbone.js, Node.js, Angular.js, Parse.com, PHP, Python,
Django, Yii, Codeigniter, Wordpress, PostgreSQL, MySQL, MongoDB, CouchDB

Standard rate $125/hr or project-based, prices negotiable for larger gigs.

[http://www.caffeineconsulting.com](http://www.caffeineconsulting.com)

Mention you found us on Hacker News!

------
rohin
SEEKING FREELANCER - San Francisco or Remote

Priceonomics has two freelance openings.

1) Developer to help our blog

Priceonomics is looking for a developer to help make some improvements to our
blog. We have an internal CMS that needs a few improvements to make it easier
for our writers. We also need to make a number of front end improvements to
improve the design and reader experience. Python, Django, AWS, d3.js, jQuery
background needed.

2) Data crawling engineers

We crawl a lot of websites to figure out the price of things and other
insights. We are looking to talk to engineers that are wizards at crawling and
parsing complex websites for a few projects we have. Python required.

contact: rohin at priceonomics dot com.

~~~
satishreddy_m
I have 2 years experience with web development and in recent time I have done
exactly the second thing you need. I have written python scripts for product
price identification as an alternative for google shopping api. So I can help
with either of the two.

------
bglenn09
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote

I'm based in NY (though you can be anywhere) and am looking for a freelancer
to code with me on an enterprise HTML5 mobile application project. I'm looking
for someone with good experience building single page apps with frameworks
like Sencha Touch and Backbone.js. It would also be great if you were a Rails
developer (though this is not a necessity) as the backend will be built as a
Rails API server. The project will run for 3+ months and part-time would be
workable. If this could work for you please contact me at
barry[at]barrypeerless[dot]com. I look forward to connecting. Thanks!

------
webdevfe
SEEKING WORK - Remote or San Francisco area

Experienced Front End Developer. Technologies: JavaScript, jQuery, YUI,
Knockout.js, Backbone.js, Ember.js, Handlebars.js, D3.js, Node.js, Grunt.js,
Jade.js, Require.js, Jasmine.js, HTML5, CSS3 and CSS frameworks (LESS, SASS,
960gs), JSON, XML, AJAX, XSS, APIs, Photoshop. Work with the following
environments: JSP, Java, Rails, PHP, XML, JSTL, Velocity, XSLT,
Specializations: full web applications, stand-alone features for integration
with back-end, complex UI, single-page rendering, Ajax, data visualization,
APIs, performance, responsive design.

Work: TBD Contact: webdevfe@gmail.com

------
emeraldd
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Austin, TX - Web Developer/Linux Admin

I am a full stack developer with experience on a variety of Linux(Ubuntu,
Fedora, RHEL, CentOS, Gentoo)/Unix(HP-UX) and database(MySQL, PostgreSQL,
Informix, SQL Server) platforms. I work in PHP, Perl, Javascript, Ruby, and
Java as needed for a particular project. Plus, I am always interested in
looking at something new!

Rate: $70/hr Linked In: [http://www.linkedin.com/pub/chris-
salch/4/678/94a](http://www.linkedin.com/pub/chris-salch/4/678/94a) Email:
emeraldd dot chris at gmail dot com

------
mfalcon
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Buenos Aires, Argentina based)

I've building apps with Python for over 4 years, mainly with Django as
framework, but I also worked with: tornado server, rabbitmq, postgresql,
mysql, mongodb, redis, elasticsearch and neo4j. I've some experience working
with frontend techonologies too, some javascript/jquery and a bit of CSS.

I'm slowly transitioning to ML/NLP technologies. I enjoy dealing with data and
finding patterns in it. I've been playing a bit with R and with some great
python libraries: pandas, scikit-learn and nltk.

If you're interested, my e-mail is in the profile.

------
31reasons
SEEKING WORK - iOS Developer - Remote or (Los Angeles area)

Email: solanki21@gmail.com

I charge $70/hour.

Over 14 years of experience with software development. Over 2 years of
experience in iOS and the App Store. Four high quality in-house Apps in the
App Store, including Apps that have become top 10 in 5 different countries.

[http://www.solankiapps.com/?app=urbanfruitly](http://www.solankiapps.com/?app=urbanfruitly)

[http://www.solankiapps.com/?app=seastatus](http://www.solankiapps.com/?app=seastatus)

[http://www.solankiapps.com](http://www.solankiapps.com)

------
acoleman616
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Boston, MA - me [at] alexpcoleman.com

Web design/development consultant looking to build custom web app solutions to
improve your business.

I have plenty of experience building custom web apps, from start to finish,
including design implementation, UI experience conceptualization, and full
development responsibilities.

You can view my portfolio and blog at my personal website:

[http://www.alexpcoleman.com](http://www.alexpcoleman.com)

For more professional information, see my LinkedIn:

[http://www.linkedin.com/in/alexpcoleman](http://www.linkedin.com/in/alexpcoleman)

------
FiddlerClamp
SEEKING WORK (Toronto, remote work fine) - I’m a marketing and technical
writer with experience writing user manuals, online help, Web site copy, press
releases, proposals FAQs, screencasts, scripts, and other written material.

I’m all about clear, simple, and straightforward writing that engages the
reader -- and marketing writing that sells. My writing is in your voice,
meeting your needs, and speaking to your audience.

If you're seeking someone for ongoing writing work who's low-drama, reliable,
fast, friendly, and a quick study, I'm your man.

Drop me a line at jonathanacohen@gmail.com and let's talk!

------
lipeno
SEEKING WORK - in Barcelona or remote

I am an experienced software developer with a strong background in full stack
web development. I have a passion for building API-s and connecting them with
single page client side apps.

SKILLS: JavaScript (angular.js, node.js, jQuery), Ruby (Ruby on Rails), git,
HTML5, CSS3, SASS, Postgres SQL, MongoDB, Twitter Bootstrap, Heroku,
C#(ASP.NET MVC)

See my LinkedIn for more details about my experience:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/andrejdragisic](http://www.linkedin.com/in/andrejdragisic)
Or e-mail me for my resume: andrejdragisic [at] gmail.com

------
aviraldg
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Need a solid, secure app on multiple platforms, on a tight deadline? I'm your
man.

Experience (in order of importance):

\- Python + Django/Flask/Web2py
([http://eden.sahanafoundation.org](http://eden.sahanafoundation.org))

\- Java + Android (contributed to OI File Manager, other OI apps,
[http://datumdroid.com](http://datumdroid.com))

\- Frontend Dev (HTML(5)/(S)CSS/JS/CoffeeScript/jQuery/Angular/etc.)

\- C++ + Qt

\- Golang

\- Pentesting webapps

Contact: me[at]aviraldg.com (subject prefix: "WORK")

I also lurk on Freenode (nick: aviraldg) in case you want to catch me there
for a more casual conversation.

------
mcv
SEEKING WORK - Amsterdam or remote

Java, Groovy, Ruby, Javascript. Backend and frontend, but preferably the
interaction between those two (AJAX, JSON).

Backend: Spring MVC, Grails, Wicket, Rails, Sinatra Frontend: Javascript,
JQuery, HTML5, looking to expand my experience with Angular, Backbone,
Bootstrap.

I enjoy working with complexity, business logic, architecture, and coming up
with creative solutions where standard solutions fail.

Linkedin: [http://www.linkedin.com/pub/martijn-
vos/0/99/727](http://www.linkedin.com/pub/martijn-vos/0/99/727) Email is in my
profile

------
JohnnyBrown
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Bioinformatics software developer, experience with the numpy/pandas/scikit
world, analyzing FASTA data, flourescence images from microfluidic arrays, and
reliability information from lab processes (SPC). I've worked on software that
dealt directly with experimental data, and also custom lab management
dashboards. I've worked in environments requiring HIPAA compliance.

Additionally, I have plenty of web development experience, with django,
javascript, clojure[script], and d3.js.

Get in touch with hire@thejohnnybrown.com and let's see how we can help each
other.

------
randomwalk152
Seeking Work: Toronto, Canada / Remote

My situation: Currently I'm working in algorithmic trading in NYC, but for
various reasons I will be moving to Toronto sometime early 2014. This is my
first time posting something like this, but it may be worth a shot. Therefore
I am looking for something either remote or in the Toronto area.

Qualifications:

\- PhD in applied math from one of the top US schools

\- Knowledgeable in machine learning, statistics, optimization, graph theory,
etc.

\- Fluent in a multitude of programming languages

Things I would be interested in working with:

\- Haskell, Erlang, GPUs, FPGAs, ZeroMQ, C++11, (or other cool stuff)

Contact me at randomwalk152 % gmail % com

------
wc-
SEEKING WORK - Chicago, IL - Remote or Local - Long or Short Term Projects

I'm a full stack software engineer looking to take on new projects. Strongest
in python, nodejs, and mongoDB for the backend and coffeescript/javascript,
backbone, and MeteorJS on the frontend.

Recently launched my side project,
[https://LawyerMatch.me](https://LawyerMatch.me), and would love to turn my
attention to someone else's MVP for now.

wescleveland (at) me.com
[https://angel.co/wescleveland](https://angel.co/wescleveland)

------
masterj
SEEKING WORK - Remote, living in Bogotá, Colombia until the end of the month,
then back in the US

Full stack JavaScript developer, especially Express + Backbone and Marionette.
Is your frontend code a spaghettified mess? I can help bring some sanity to
the madness.

Get in touch: [http://rathercurio.us/](http://rathercurio.us/)
[https://github.com/jmorrell](https://github.com/jmorrell)
[https://twitter.com/JeremyMorrell](https://twitter.com/JeremyMorrell)

------
kingofspain
SEEKING WORK - Remote (UK based, travel negotiable)

Front end, back end - just as happy with either, or both!

* HTML, CSS, JS, responsive design, bootstrap etc etc

* PHP (Codeigniter mainly but happy with others)

* Titanium for iOS & Android dev (also have PhoneGap experience)

I've been playing with Node & AngularJS too, and would like a chance to use
them in anger.

Also happy to do the odd bit of work in exchange for other benefits - flights
to NY/SF, accommodation in Europe and suchlike. Though cold, hard cash is good
too :)

Contact email is in profile or via my site at
[http://pitbot.net](http://pitbot.net)

------
invisibleloop
SEEKING FREELANCER - We are an advertising Agency based in London looking for
freelance developer to work in-house on a project for a big client. We are
looking to build an iPad advert with the following concept. The screen is full
of particles that represent iron filings, the users finger becomes the magnet
and interacts with the particles on touching the screen. The effect doesn't
have to be perfect but has the impression of magnetism. Is it you or do you
know anyone who can do this? contact andy dot stubbs at mcgarrybowen dot com

~~~
invisibleloop
We have now found someone. Thanks.

------
hemangshah
SEEKING WORK in computer vision & machine learning. Remote or local to
Bangalore, India.

I've co-founded a startup, and have worked on various interesting & complex
projects for more than 8yrs now. I love solving hard technical problems and on
the other side, I can also contribute towards general understanding, viability
and road maps of a business solution or towards solving a market requirement.

Feel free to connect with me at www.linkedin.com/in/link2hemangshah and
contact me at hemang.j.shah at 'google's popular email service' dot com

\- hemang shah

------
Udo
SEEKING WORK - Mannheim, Germany - Remote or onsite

I'm an experienced software developer with a strong full-stack web background.

Server-side (PHP, Ruby on Rails, Node.js), client-side (HTML5/CSS/JS), also
C/C++, ObjectiveC (iOS and OS X development), Java, Ruby, Delphi and many
other languages and technologies.

I offer scalability consulting for high-throughput web apps and can make MVPs
very quickly.

My background is in working with advertising agencies and scientific
companies, and I have a biosciences education as well.

udo.schroeter@gmail.com

[http://udos.name](http://udos.name)

------
mitchellbryson
SEEKING WORK - Remote or UK

I'm a product designer (UX + UI) and a front-end developer. Here's some
examples of my work… [http://blendmode.co.uk](http://blendmode.co.uk)

Here's what I do best:

\- Planning: wireframes, on paper or in Balsamiq

\- Concepts: Photoshop mock-ups of pages and flows

\- Build: HTML, CSS and JS. I prefer HAML, SASS and CoffeeScript

\- Integration: I can integrate into any app or framework.

I've been a designer/developer since 2002. For the last 3 years, I've been
focused on helping start-ups design and build their products.

Get in touch via my portfolio or mitchell@blendmode.co.uk. Thanks!

------
sidmitra
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance Python/Django/jQuery, with extensive
experience building e-commerce marketplaces. I have a research background,
data analysis, playing around with NLP right now. I run a django dev shop,
currently taking gigs for it. Here's my portfolio:

* [http://www.cloudshuffle.com/](http://www.cloudshuffle.com/)

* [http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html](http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html)

Contact details in my profile or the link above. Here're some examples from my
portfolio:

* [http://turbotaxcpaselect.intuit.com](http://turbotaxcpaselect.intuit.com) \- Turbotax CPA Select, to help select accountants.

* [http://www.ecomarket.com](http://www.ecomarket.com) \- An online marketplace for ethical and eco friendly products.

* [http://www.teaspiller.com](http://www.teaspiller.com) \- An online marketplace for tax experts. [Recently acquired by Intuit]

* [http://www.knowyourbank.com](http://www.knowyourbank.com)

* [http://www.garnishbar.com](http://www.garnishbar.com) \- social network, to share mixed drink recipes

* [http://www.fertilityplanit.info](http://www.fertilityplanit.info) \- a niche social network for women to securely and privately discuss fertility issues.

* [http://www.fratmusic.com](http://www.fratmusic.com) \- an online radio streaming app serving over 1.3 million uniques a month.

* [http://loudfarm.com](http://loudfarm.com) \- A music event site.

* Wisekangaroo: [https://www.dropbox.com/gallery/10832416/1/Cloudshuffle/Web-...](https://www.dropbox.com/gallery/10832416/1/Cloudshuffle/Web-...). - Find a tutor. Working on relaunch in a new avatar

* [http://www.hypedsound.com/](http://www.hypedsound.com/) \- a music sharing platform, working on V2.

------
nwilkens
SEEKING WORK - Michigan - Remote - Linux experts

We are a team of US based Linux DevOps engineers, and are available for part
time, full time project work, and 24x7 monitoring.

We can help you on projects ranging from Puppet and Ansible deployments, AWS
migrations, disaster recovery, hacked site recovery, performance tuning,
scalable infrastructure design, and nearly everything in-between.

[http://www.mnxsolutions.com/services/linux-server-
management...](http://www.mnxsolutions.com/services/linux-server-
management?hn)

------
amyzon
SEEKING WORK - London or remote

Full-stake developer, interested in frontend work (AngularJS work preferred)
or PHP work (Symfony preferred).

I am a generalist, and have worked with lots of tech, from PHP and Symfony 1/2
and Zend, to Rails, to AngularJS, to Redis, etc.

GitHub:
[https://github.com/amyboyd?tab=repositories](https://github.com/amyboyd?tab=repositories)

My work portfolio and list of my skills: [http://amyboyd.co.uk/#/work-
portfolio](http://amyboyd.co.uk/#/work-portfolio)

------
alexebird
SEEKING WORK, remote, Michigan, travel OK. I'm a passionate and hard-working
person interested in doing development work for web, mobile, or tools. I have
experience with: \- Ruby, Javascript, Python, Objective-C, Java, C \- Rails,
Sinatra \- Javascript, jQuery \- HTML, CSS \- Linux, iOS, OSX, Git, HG \-
MySQL, MongoDB, Redis

Example of my work: \-
[https://www.phishtrackstats.com/](https://www.phishtrackstats.com/)

If interested, please contact me at alexebird@gmail.com.

------
detrino
SEEKING WORK - Las Vegas / Remote / Relocation

Proficiencies:

    
    
        * Programming Languages: C++ (with emphasis on modern C++11), C#, GLSL, OCaml, Python, Bash
        * Networking: TCP, UDP
        * Technologies: OpenGL
        * Operating Systems: Linux/Unix, Windows
        * Source Control: Git, Subversion, Mercurial
    

Github: [http://github.com/det](http://github.com/det)

Email: chris@detrino.org

I also lurk on FreeNode IRC as det if you would like to have a more casual
conversation.

------
webjay
SEEKING WORK, New York, Remote ✔

Full stack developer, lots of startup experience including my own (sold).

Primary skills: JavaScript, Node.js, CoffeeScript, Php, Python

Toolbox: AWS, Joyent, Backbone, Grunt, Bootstrap, jQuery

jacob@saxberg.dk | [https://github.com/webjay](https://github.com/webjay) |
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/jfsaxberg](http://www.linkedin.com/in/jfsaxberg) |
[http://jacob.saxberg.dk](http://jacob.saxberg.dk)

~~~
webjay
more about me here:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/webjay](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/webjay)

------
splix
SEEKING WORK, Remote

Full stack Java developer, 10+ years. Expert in Java, Spring, Groovy, Grails,
Google Appengine. Also Clojure, MongoDB, Akka, Lucene/Solr/ElasticSearch,
Coffeescript, BackboneJS, RESTful, etc.

* igor@artamonov.ru

* [http://careers.stackoverflow.com/iartamonov](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/iartamonov)

* [https://github.com/splix/](https://github.com/splix/)

* [http://igorartamonov.com](http://igorartamonov.com)

------
checker659
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I can create beautiful Interfaces.

[http://d.pr/i/53NF](http://d.pr/i/53NF),
[http://d.pr/i/AxF5](http://d.pr/i/AxF5),
[http://d.pr/i/TJwF](http://d.pr/i/TJwF) ,
[http://d.pr/i/aN40](http://d.pr/i/aN40) ,
[https://vimeo.com/29960620](https://vimeo.com/29960620)

Hire me!

------
inklesspen
SEEKING WORK - San Diego area, remote okay, short term projects preferred

I've been working with Python webapps (mainly Pyramid / Pylons) for the past
several years. I'm also pretty good with Javascript and AngularJS.

My resume includes social networks, social gaming, and a stint at Google; I'm
looking to pick up 10-15 hours a week in the near term to fill some gaps in my
schedule. If you're interested in talking, email me at jon@inklesspen.com and
mention this post.

------
theunixbeard
SEEKING WORK - Los Angeles or Remote

Ruby on Rails Developer + Hardware Hacker (I especially love projects that
involve both!)

Bread & Butter Stack: Rails, PostgreSQL, Heroku, with ZURB Foundation on the
front-end. I also do A/B testing work. (Visual Website Optimizer)

Mention you're from HN for a free 45 minute Skype/G+ Hangout consultation
where we can discuss your project and the best way to reach/exceed your goals
:)

[http://bengelsey.com](http://bengelsey.com)

------
craigerm
SEEKING WORK - Toronto - Remote or local (Freelance)

Tech: rails,node,mongo,backbone,anything-javascript

I'm an experienced full-stack developer that has built many different
applications ranging from enterprise level management systems to niche-market
SaaS products to html5 based mobile apps. I've also integrated and created
API's and try to adhere to a TDD approach when appropriate.

I'm always looking for exciting new challenges so feel free to shoot me an
email at craigerm at gmail

------
namecast
SEEKING WORK - Remote or NYC

DevOps engineer (Puppet, Chef, Ansible in particular) with over 10 years of
full-stack experience (from bare metal provisioning to debugging Scala code).
Scaling web applications, automation and config management are my main
interests, along with the holy trinity of monitoring/backups/security.

Check out www.namecast.net for my own startup and ping me if you're looking
for a consultant or a freelancer in the NYC area or to work remotely.

------
ramgp
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE (preferably) or Dominican Republic I write code that
helps other people solve problems or to reach for a solution of them.

* Developed the initial automation for unit testing gestures in a Kinect for windows. [https://bitbucket.org/macrobug/kflux](https://bitbucket.org/macrobug/kflux)

* Developed a tool to assist research on test adequacy for Java programs based on assertions in code. Source code is not public

------
jmadsen
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Any timezone, Australia/NZ/Japan/Taiwan best

Specialize in LAMP web applications & database schema, happy to work as a solo
developer or lend a hand to a team. A recognized face in the CodeIgniter
community.

Keywords:

(php) CodeIgniter, Laravel, SlimPhp, AuraPhp

(database) Mysql, MongoDB

(javascript) Angular.js, Jquery

(design) Css & Html just fine, but not a designer

Contact me at jrmadsen67 -at- gmail -dot- com, or visit my website at
[http://codebyjeff.com](http://codebyjeff.com)

------
BornInTheUSSR
SEEKING WORK - NYC or Remote

Full stack generalist with Ruby on Rails chops, product development, technical
project management.

Experienced with jQuery, jQuery mobile, haml, sass but not afraid to learn
whatever your project needs to help it move forward.

LinkedIn: [http://www.linkedin.com/pub/vadim-
timoshpolsky/5/619/436](http://www.linkedin.com/pub/vadim-
timoshpolsky/5/619/436) Email: vadim.timoshpolsky AT gmail.com

------
rokhayakebe
SEEKING RELATIONSHIPS: Remote/India & California

iOS, BB, Winmo, Android dev. & porting: Anywhere.

Games localization and distribution: India.

My email ely [at] forwardinnovationstech [dot] com or ely [at]
xercestechnologies [dot] com

Some works:

[http://forwardinnovationstech.com/eg.html](http://forwardinnovationstech.com/eg.html)

[http://forwardinnovationstech.com/games.html](http://forwardinnovationstech.com/games.html)
(Image heavy)

------
stevejalim
SEEKING WORK - Remote (but on-site meetings are fine in London/Oxford/Bristol)

Python/Django/JS development and architecture/tech lead duties for startups,
whether you want to go from zero to MVP or MVP to something more. If more
hands are needed, I can easily draw in trusted, experienced colleagues, all in
the UK.

More at [http://www.somefantastic.co.uk/](http://www.somefantastic.co.uk/)

------
saevarom
SEEKING WORK - Reykjavik Iceland, Remote, Will Travel

www.overcast.io

We are a small dev shop of 3 developers doing freelance work. We have
experience in Python/Django and Ruby on Rails and we have shipped projects in
both environments. Plenty of experience in various front-end technologies.

We have deployed to Heroku, Engine Yard, App Engine, Rackspace and AWS, and of
course private servers, depends on project.

Contact us by email for more information and quotes: info@overcast.io

------
colourgarden
SEEKING WORK - Cambridge/London, UK or remote

Front-end specialist. Full stack developer.

Seven years working in the industry for agencies, blue-chip clients and small
start-ups.

Available for development or training.

Sass, jQuery, HTML5, CSS3

PHP, Rails

Git, Zsh

Website - [http://colourgarden.net](http://colourgarden.net), LinkedIn -
[http://uk.linkedin.com/pub/tom-
hare/76/9b7/539/](http://uk.linkedin.com/pub/tom-hare/76/9b7/539/)

------
adrianmoses
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Web and Mobile application developer building data-centered applications in
Python, Ruby on Rails, Node.js, Objective-C(iOS) with Ember, Angular and
d3.js.

Also specialize in data crawling and mining to find insights in your data.
Experienced using R and python (pandas/scikit) with AWS infrastructure.

adrian@adrianmoses.com |
[https://www.github.com/ammoses89](https://www.github.com/ammoses89)

------
startupstella
SEEKING FREELANCER- NYC

We're seeking both front end and back end professional freelance developers
based in NYC to join matchist. We've recently been seeing a lot more demand
for devs in NYC and currently have more local projects than local developers.
To sign up, please have a link to your portfolio (required) here:
[http://matchist.com/talent](http://matchist.com/talent)

~~~
Mutinix
I came across your site a couple of weeks ago. Just wanted to know if you guys
have plans on expanding to other countries any time soon or accepting remote
freelancers?

------
archildress
Freelancer seeking work.

I want to dabble in startups and have a finance background. Let's talk
analytics, finance, KPI setups, UX and UI, and marketing.

No compensation needed.

andrewchildress@me.com

------
rrbrambley
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco, CA - Prefer local (not necessarily in your
office), remote negotiable

Mobile engineer with experience shipping Android and iOS apps. I am currently
working on my own projects but looking to take on a little extra work.
Preferably short-medium term projects. My most recent work included porting an
iOS app to Android from scratch.

Preferred work: Java/Android, iOS/Obj-C

contact: rob /at/ alwaysallthetime.com

------
gregkerzhner
SEEKING WORK, Remote, Based in United States.

Full stack developer. I really like working with Javascript. Typically build
projects with Twitter Bootstrap, Angular or Backbone, and Rails or Node on the
back end. I also enjoy doing data visualization and graphics type stuff mostly
using D3.

Rates vary on how exciting the project is.

Portofolio: [http://www.gregkerzhner.com](http://www.gregkerzhner.com)

Contact: gregkerzhner at gmail

------
hazzen
SEEKING WORK - Remote (American residing in Berlin)

JS/Python/C++ guy. Well versed in d3.js. Have spent past two years doing
vertical feature development, focusing on front end, in JS and
Python/AppEngine. Spent three years before that doing backend/algorithm C++
work.

Open for flexible work designing/implementing visualizations and frontends.

Site: [http://hazzens.com](http://hazzens.com)

------
bmaeser
SEEKING WORK - [ Vienna / Austria ] or Remote

Full stack web engineer with devops-background, specialized in backend
development.

Python (Django, Flask, Tornado), Node.js, PostgreSQL, CouchDB, Redis,
Cassandra

Interested in RESTful apis, Service-oriented architecture and 0MQ.

* Github: [https://github.com/bmaeser](https://github.com/bmaeser)

* WWW: [http://bmaeser.io/](http://bmaeser.io/)

(please no recruiters)

------
darbelo
SEEKING WORK - Remote preferred, travel possible

I used to be an embedded guy (assembly, C, C++ and actual hardware) then I
transitioned to mobile and web work about six years ago. The last two years I
have been doing mostly native mobile with iOS and Android.

Bottom line: If you want to build anything that has to run on a phone or
tablet, I can help you out. You can reach me at darbelo@darbelo.com.ar for any
questions.

------
kmatthews812
SEEKING FREELANCER - San Francisco or Remote

Action Factory is looking for a Ruby on Rails developer to help build a next
generation web publishing platform. The platform connects to a wide variety of
data sources and generates a variety of graphs and reports. Full stack (RoR,
jQuery, CSS, Angular.js, Heroku) experience required.

Please send your rate requirement and Github / LinkedIn to
kevin@actionfactory.com.

------
sycren
SEEKING WORK - London or Remote

Marketing Strategy Consultant

Wondering why your application or website isn't converting as well as you
hoped and have no idea why?

I can help you with a combination of analytics reports to find the problem,
A/B testing to test a solution and marketing strategy to increase conversion &
sales. Please contact me at j.d.lethem@gmail.com

Currently working with a range of startups and Friends of the Earth UK.

------
javiercr
SEEKING WORK - full stack Ruby on Rails development shop from Europe. We work
mainly remote.

Since 2010, we have been helping startups transform their ideas into
beautiful, expertly engineered web applications.

Services:

    
    
      * 3 weeks MVP -> $7000 
      * Hourly rate -> $100
    

Our site including portfolio: [http://diacode.com/](http://diacode.com/)

Contact: hello@diacode.com

------
bonhamcm
SEEKING WORK - Indiana/Midwest - Remote or Local - Long or Short Term Projects

Over 15 years expertise architecting, implementing and integrating enterprise
applications with a focus on application security, relational and NoSQL
databases. Also expert in performance-tuning JVM, Oracle and PostgreSQL. Can
help implement your DevOps strategy with Puppet and AWS.

bonhamcm at thirdeyeconsulting.com

------
AurelioB
SEEKING WORK - Mexico / Remote 3+ years of experience in web development.

What I can create/work with:

\- Wordpress themes and plugins

\- Drupal 7

\- Responsive websites

\- CSS3 / HTML5 compliance

\- Offline web applications

\- Javascript frameworks (jQuery, Underscore)

What I'm working with right now:

\- Angular.js

Success stories:

I've worked with brands such as Bimbo, Marinela
([http://www.marinelausa.com](http://www.marinelausa.com)), Procter & Gamble,
Johnsons Baby and Campbell's.

Email: aurelio at bernalr.com

------
bdevs
SEEKING WORK - SF Bay Area - Remote & Local - web & mobile (ios & Andr) dev
shop

We are a team of developers, product managers and 2 designers. Located in the
Bay Area with experience in the familiar SV giants, we have worked on
solutions customized for BRIC markets as well as the US and France on
everything from watches to responsive web, to mobile.

Contact us at info@ibeautifulweb.net

------
theonlyoneHN
SEEKING FREELANCER - web designer

Looking for a web designer to help finish and polish the website I am working
on. You will be working on finishing the home page as well as few other
content pages like FAQ, about us, etc.

Pros and beginners who wants to build portfolios are welcome as design does
not discriminate on years of experience.

You can email me at mailmetomy@gmail.com with your portfolio, rate, and
availability.

Thank you.

------
gonepostal
SEEKING FREELANCER - Rails/Remote

I'm looking for an Rails generalist to help with ongoing contracts for
building upon established Rails applications. General application stack is
Rails/Haml/Sass/jQuery/Backbone.js.

I'm a small single man dev shop scaling out my business. Drop me a line if you
are interested in possibly working together tony at digitalalch.com.

------
rfergie
SEEKING WORK - Northern England or Remote

Expertise in web analytics and search (especially PPC but also know my way
around SEO).

Currently working in impact measurement in the charity sector but I have time
for some other projects.

Very interesting in the following two areas:

1\. Online marketing for unusual business models 2\. Making things better data

So drop me an email if you need help or advice in any of these areas

------
zura
SEEKING WORK - Computer Programmer. Remote or onsite. Based in Georgia, Europe
(UTC+4). Long-term contract or employment.

Interested in projects involving:

C++, C, Prolog, Erlang, Haskell, Python

Games, AI; Systems programming; Complex desktop or server systems; wxWidgets,
Qt; Mobile apps; Logic and functional programming;
Compilers/Interpreters/semantics

E-mail: zura.jobs@gmail.com

------
jasonbw
SEEKING WORK - SF Bay Area, Remote, Will Travel

I ship.

Ruby on Rails programmer.

Have an idea? I can take it from napkin sketch to first version.

Need features implemented or bugs fixed? I can jump in to existing code bases
and work where needed.

Something else? I'm a generalist, learn quickly, and am always picking up new
skills.

Let's talk about how to solve your problems, send me an email at:

jasonbwangjbw@gmail.com

------
gnuwilliam
SEEKING WORK, Remote, Based in Brazil.

Full stack developer. JavaScript and Python specialist. AngularJS, Ember.js,
Backbone, Rails, Django, WordPress or Node.js.

Careers 2.0 profile:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/sudowilliam](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/sudowilliam)

Contact: sudowilliam [at] gmail [dot] com

------
sebilasse
SEEKING WORK - Remote / onsite negotiable

Fullstack: Ruby, Rails, AngularJS, JavaScript, Haml&Sass, RubyMotion, Ansible,
TorqueBox/JRuby and Java

Community: Commits to Rails, Haml, jQuery, speaker at conferences, incl.
RubyKaigi, jsconf.asia

More info: [http://hasclass.com](http://hasclass.com)

------
webvet
Not exactly a freelancer; more like a small web development company.

Will build a few web MVPs (fast and) for free if there are any suitable and
willing takers here on HN forums.

Check out the URL below for further information:

[http://httpd.co/damn_quick_mvps/](http://httpd.co/damn_quick_mvps/)

------
taxidermyrobot
SEEKING WORK - Germany/Europe or remotely

Freelance Illustrator and game artist

I can create:

* Game Art (backgrounds, environment, items) Character Design/Development iOS Game Art

* Logo design

* Flyers

Here's my portfolio site: [http://kelsey-bass.com](http://kelsey-bass.com)

Email me if you're looking for a creative illustrator: kelseysbass@gmail.com

------
wslh
SEEKING FREELANCER FOR MARKETING/SALES - US.

Ideally someone who is studying a business related career and wants to put a
few hours in a month to talk with existing customers, interview prospective
customers and sell.

Please let me know at sebastian <dot> wain <at> the first domain in my HN
profile.

------
peshkira
SEEKING WORK - Vienna, Austria (Remote possible)

preferred weapons of choice:

mobile development: iOS, Android

web development: RoR, Node.js, Ember.js

More info can be found at
[http://creativepragmatics.com](http://creativepragmatics.com) Current
portfolio will be sent upon request (hi@creativepragmatics.com)

------
dmn001
SEEKING WORK - UK, remote preferred

Hi, I am looking for any web scraping projects.

Languages: Perl, Python

Databases: MongoDB, SQL

Other Skills: Selenium, bypassing scrape detection, regular expressions,
XPath, multi-threaded scraping, Linux, AWS S3/EC2, Heroku, Git, Rails, parsing
html, wget, statistics and machine learning.

Email: dmn001 at gmail.com

~~~
sycren
Can you give some examples of projects you have worked on before?

~~~
dmn001
Sure, I've worked on many freelance projects over the last few years, e.g.
scraping business listings, social networks, comparison sites and real-time
pricing data.

Recently I've used Python and Selenium to scrape sports results data behind a
scraping protection service; parsing html using XPath/regex and merging of
html and json data to CSV.

Let me know by email if I can help you with anything or just want to
chat/network.

------
segmondy
Seeking Remote Work - located in the midwest.

Currently working with PHP, Symfony and Doctrine. Past experiences - Python,
C, Lisp, Java, z80, 6502, x86 asm. Very comfortable with Unix systems,
Databases and Security. Willing to tackle any kind of work, I'm up for the
challenge.

segmond AT gmail

------
dipesh_batheja
SEEKING WORK: Remote - New Delhi, India \- Over 5 years of experience
consulting many top Israeli and US based start-ups to local big wigs like
TimesOfIndia.

\- Frontend development 1500+ big and small frontend projects delivered. Key
skills: HTML 5, CSS3, JQuery, Responsive, Mobile and Retina displays, SASS,
Bootstrap and Zurb Foundation.

\- Wordpress theme and plugin development specialization. From simple blogs to
full e-commerce websites to premium themes. Delivered over 250+ projects.

\- RubyOnRails - Over 5 years of experience delivering custom web apps built
on RubyOnRails. Prototypes, MVPs and final finished product.

\- Team, Project Management, Communication - I have a team of 10 members with
strong focus on above fields. We have inhouse project management system to
handle, work orders, invoices, projects tasks, GIT code repositories. For
communication we use Skype and cover all time zones.

\- Protfolio - [http://www.netlingshq.com](http://www.netlingshq.com)

\- Fluent in English

------
nossem
SEEKING FREELANCER, Florida or remote

I'm seeking a freelance software engineer interested in co-founding a social
network. I have wireframes developed by another company and am looking to
launch a beta soon. Please email me if interested at;

edward[dot]messon[at]gmail[dot]com

------
B1aZer
SEEKING WORK - Moscow or Remote

Frontend (angular, backbone, jQuery, bootstrap, foundation) / Backend (django,
flask, node) full-stack developer is looking for work.

Work page - [http://dbran.me](http://dbran.me)

Contact - dmitry.branitskiy [at] gmail.com

------
digitalWestie
SEEKING WORK - Scotland, UK / Remote / Can travel

4 years experience

Full stack web-dev specialised in Ruby on Rails/jquery. Frequently use GitHub,
Heroku, AWS, in projects. Love hacking physical things too with arduino /
electric imp / raspberry pi.

------
babby
SEEKING WORK - Australia Brisbane/GC / Remote

Frontend: fluent in JS, CSS, HTML etc. Backend: node.js, PHP, nginx

* Github: [https://github.com/nfour](https://github.com/nfour) \- email me for example work, more recent stuff.

------
cmorgan8506
SEEKING WORK, Remote, Based in Canada(MST).

Full Stack Web Application Developer with 4 years experience.

Back end: Python/PHP, Flask/Django, Postgresql/MySQL, Redis/Mongodb/Cassandra.

Front end: Html/CSS, JS/jQuery, Bootstrap, Ajax.

Contact: cmorgan8506@gmail.com

------
Aslan11
SEEKING WORK

I'm a Front-End Web Developer and Designer, I currently work full time as a UX
Engineer but often work nights and weekends on the side.

Any of you hackers need design help please feel free to message me kvnpmrtn
[at] gmail [dot] com

------
asparagui
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Missouri

iOS/Android dev shop. Give us your JSON backend and we'll take it from there.

Portfolio & Information: [http://quarkworks.net](http://quarkworks.net)

Contact: koonce TA gmail.com

------
timinman
Seeking Freelance Work, remote, from Derry/Londonderry, Northern Ireland.
HTML5/Javscript/Ruby/Node.
[http://thehack.github.io](http://thehack.github.io)

------
jprince
SEEKING WORK - Rails developer(3 years experience in Startup community),
Chicago Remote Work preferred 80$/hour

Github with open source libraries: www.github.com/bhgames

Worked on:

www.gohealthhero.com www.boxbee.com www.pangeare.com

jprince@pangeare.com if interested

------
subrat_rout
SEEKING WORK IN WEB DESIGN: Freelancer who have won several designs on
99designs.com

Will provide a mockup and first iteration of a design for free!

[http://www.mockup2psd.com](http://www.mockup2psd.com)

------
steveinator
SEEKING WORK

Full stack LAMP stack developer. (Though I am open to other technologies).
Experience prototyping web applications and working on financial trading
platforms.

Interested mostly in long term part time remote work.

~~~
beering
It would probably help your response rate to include some kind of contact info
so people can contact you privately.

~~~
steveinator
Good call steve dot northup at gmail dot com

------
chrsstrm
If you're seeking work, put contact information in your profile!

------
makerops
SEEKING WORK- Puppet, Chef, Rails, Backbone.js, config mgmt/automation

10+ years professional experience as a sysadmin, 5 as a dev. Available for PT
remote contracting. Anthony@makeropspro.com

------
mokkol
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Full stack developer with 5 years of experience.

Ruby, Rails, Couchdb, Mongodb, Rubymotion, Javascript(Node.js, Backbone.js)

email: michael.koper at gmail dot com github: github.com/michaelkoper

------
tagabek
SEEKING WORK - Remote / San Diego, CA

Hi, I'm Taylor! I develop and design iOS Applications.

You can find me at: [http://taylorbeck.me](http://taylorbeck.me)

------
3riverdev
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote

[http://www.myrudis.com](http://www.myrudis.com) has several openings
available for development, marketing/PR, etc.

------
binarydreams
Seeking Work - [http://codetheory.in/resume](http://codetheory.in/resume)

------
pr0filer__
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Amsterdam, The Netherlands

.NET/Sitecore, PHP, JS, Full-stack web engineer

Contact: dev TA elwinarens.nl

------
atweiden
SEEKING FREELANCERS - Portland, OR - Remote OK

Work on untapped aspects of Bitcoin with Python, GNU/Linux.

[http://electrum.org](http://electrum.org)

Developed by a brain researcher to satisfy his own need for a memory-based
Bitcoin backup system, Electrum is known for its mnemonic restore function,
which enables secure Bitcoin storage without a PC, smartphone or Internet
connection.

Electrum was designed to be a simple, easy to use Bitcoin "thin client".
Satoshi Nakamoto himself advocated for such a client on the original
cryptography mailing list. [0] This is what Electrum is.

As a next step, I want Electrum to store, sync and share encrypted data.
Electrum's label sync plugin [1] is already accomplishing encrypted data
storage and sync. However, I want to make the label sync plugin more automated
and versatile. For example, I want the signup process to be seamless and
automated. I also want to be able to selectively share data, perhaps with some
basic access controls. Bonus points if we can store data on federated servers
or some other P2P solution.

In particular, it's possible to do (and to automate) data storage account
signups with challenge-response authentication via Bitcoin message signing
[2]. In theory, it's also possible to do automated SSH authentication with
Bitcoin message signing. To me, this is one of the most important, untapped
aspects of Bitcoin.

When you combine such an authentication scheme with Electrum's mnemonic
restore function, you end up with a secure way to maintain access to all kinds
of data from one seed phrase, and one application, without hardware or
software. Effectively, Electrum can act as a portable API control center,
granting you access to just about _any_ type of data, on Windows, Mac, Linux,
Android and iOS. It could be files, emails, passwords, messages, to-do lists;
there is vast potential here.

I'd like to hear from you if you'd be interested in working on such a system.

As we're already working closely with members of the Kivy core team, front end
/ pure GUI work is mostly covered. Automating Bitcoin message signing auth,
and implementing encrypted data store + sync + share is needed. Systems
engineers and talented Python devs would be a welcome addition to this
project. Of course, if you have other skills that are a fit for this, feel
free to get in touch.

We're lucky in the sense that Bitcoin enables us to introduce financial
compensation for open source work, which is exactly what this is.

Here's how to contact me:

echo YW5keUBzaWVycmEzZC5jb20K | base64 -d

[https://github.com/atweiden](https://github.com/atweiden)

[0]: [http://www.mail-
archive.com/cryptography@metzdowd.com/msg099...](http://www.mail-
archive.com/cryptography@metzdowd.com/msg09964.html)

[1]: [https://labelectrum.herokuapp.com/](https://labelectrum.herokuapp.com/)

[1]:
[https://github.com/spesmilo/electrum/blob/master/plugins/lab...](https://github.com/spesmilo/electrum/blob/master/plugins/labels.py)

[2] [https://www.b1txr.com/](https://www.b1txr.com/)

------
raddevon
SEEKING WORK - Knoxville, Tennessee or remote

Front-end designer/developer specializing in responsive design. I'm great with
HTML/CSS, really good with JavaScript/jQuery. I also have some back-end
experience with Python and a few Python frameworks (e.g. webapp2, Flask, and
Django). Check out my portfolio at
[http://raddevon.com/](http://raddevon.com/) or email me at
devon@raddevon.com.

------
blumkvist
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Copywriter looking to score a few gigs.

Landing pages, adwords, facebook ads.

toranaga.san@outlook.com

